# **EUROCODE TUNING 2020 TAX SALE!!!** Ends March 28th



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Eurocode Tunings 2020 Tax Sale has begun!*

You don't want to miss out on these savings up to 40% off!
The sale will run from February 17th through March 28th

On top of the great savings on most of Eurocode Tunings Products, we are running a special on other companies such as
Silly Rabbit Motorsports, TVS, and a few others. During this sale period, you will also get $100 OFF! future
purchases on any Coilover kit purchased from our website in the form of a Eurocode Tuning Coupon code valid for
www.ecodetuning.com. These coupons code will be distributed once your orders have been delivered and 
will be valid for 12 months from the day it is emailed to you.​


----------

